# Stall build



## rkn (Aug 3, 2013)

We have a lean to that is legit, the size of a barn, and I would like to section off a part of the back to create an insulated stall for the colder winter months. I googled stall builds and I see these extravagant looking stalls that I would feel comfortable sleeping in, and I have no idea where to even start. Where does one find the metal bars that are used in these stalls? How big is too big, or is it possible to be too big? The lean to has a dirt ground, I've seen this before in some barn stalls, but I'm not sure if a rubber mat would be more appreciated by the horse? Is there a certain type of wood that is better than another when it comes to a stall build? We want to do this right!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is what we did. When we moved into this farm there was a large run in attached to a barn type structure and that was it. We built 3 10x10 (they seem a little larger though) stalls into the back of the run in shed. They are basice stalls made of 2x6 pine and pressure treated posts. They have dutch doors on the front and a wire mesh for now on the windows. My mare has already ripped the mesh apart  so maybe at some point we'll replace it for rebarb. But I rarely shut the top doors anyway so it's not that much of a big deal.

Here are some pictures so you can see them. The walls between are called summer walls around here. It was cheaper to have them spaced 1.5" apart and this way the horses can see each other


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------



## rkn (Aug 3, 2013)

very nice! It definitely gives me something to base my design off of! Thanks!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope you don't mind, but I liked your stalls so much that I pinned them to my "someday" barn idea board on pinterest. Great simple "real" stalls that I could easily have help making. Do let me know if you would prefer that I remove the link?


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

That's fine commonfish 

I'm glad you all like the stalls. It was the easiest ones we could do on a budget lol.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

For bars, buy conduit & cut it to size.


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for posting this, as I've been considering something similar for awhile now!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know this thread is a few months old...I am new to this site.
I just wanted to say...

Beautiful barn..

Instead of a conduit idea for bars, you can also use thick white plastic pipe(plumbing section of Lowes/HomeDepot) built with a slip frame so you can actually slide up a section to get to the grain bucket not having to go in the stall. 
For those of you with Tractor Supply Stores local...they make "livestock panels"...with various size openings...2"x4", 4"x 4", and some with graduated sizes of larger on top to smaller on bottom. They are _very_ strong in nature, 16 feet long and height vary from 36" - 48". Price is anywhere from $18.00 - $75.00 per panel.
I have seen the 4"x4" opening panels($18.00) used for horse stall wall tops for ventilation and "seeing but not touching" of another with great success.
Just a thought...


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

After the horses spending a few months in those stalls I just wanted to update on what I would do differently (and I will be doing it this winter  )

1. Seal the wood BEFORE the horse gets in the stall lol. I'm going to be doing this next weekend and unfortunately I won't be able to hide the chew marks.
2. Don't use wire for the windows. Use either a livestock panel or spend the extra on rebarb spokes. I need to re-do my mare's windows because she ripped them out. Evidently she didn't like her top door shut anymore


----------

